# Turkey Breast Tenderloin - w/ Q-View



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

I had to go to the store this mornin' for lemons to put in a few batches of my BDSE sauce so I strolled through the meat department. 

I found something called a turkey breast tenderloin!  Sounded good so I bought one...













100_4345.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Feb 9, 2013






I thought "wow, that was a pretty big turkey...then I opened the package and this is what I found...













100_4346.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Feb 9, 2013






Two turkey breasts...pretty nice ones though.  So I drop some Rajin Cajun and fresh cracked pepper on 'em













100_4347.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Feb 9, 2013






Wrapped it up and put it in the fridge.  I'll pull it out about 4:00 pm and throw it in the MES at 250 'til the IT is about 165.  No brining this time....no injection...I'll let you know how they turn out!













100_4348.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Feb 9, 2013






I also bought a butternut squash...just haven't decided what I'm doing with it yet.

I'll be back later with actual Q-view of the "turkey tenderloin"

Bill


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 9, 2013)

Bill....crack open that squash....core it out.  Then put some of your BBQ rub...lightly on it...and a little bit of butter.  Throw it in the smoker along with the turkey.  MMMMMmmmmm! Could use a splash of the lemon...to keep it from turning darker.

Kat


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

I just might try that Kat!  Thank you!!!!

Bill


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

Okay, I can see that if it weren't for friends I wouldn't have gotten any views on this one today....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Don't think the q-view will help but here it is...

Sorry I didn't have a nice fat pork butt or brisket to show...only lean turkey breasts, which BTW were some of the BEST I have ever had!!!!

But that's okay....y'all just ignore this thread and possibly the best turkey breasts you ever ate, smokey, juicy, and delicious.

The turkey on the left and the butternut squash on the right.













100_4352.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Feb 9, 2013






Awesome, juicy, tasty turkey with the side of BN squash!













100_4353.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Feb 9, 2013






A full breast sliced up - juicy and delicious.













100_4355.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Feb 9, 2013






Enjoy...or not,

Bill


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 9, 2013)

I think it looks Delish!!!!!   :drool

How was the "squish"?


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I think it looks Delish!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Squash was good to me....others found it too smokey.

Ah well...


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey Bill, Sorry I don't know how i missed this, been on here all day
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The turkey looks Great!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 9, 2013)

How long did you smoke them? Maybe try half that time. Its softer than "taters"".....so probably took on more of the smoke.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 9, 2013)

What is up with your Avitar?


----------



## smoking b (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks good Bill!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   What wood did you use?


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 10, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Hey Bill, Sorry I don't know how i missed this, been on here all day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave...it was really good - LOL - 


KathrynN said:


> How long did you smoke them? Maybe try half that time. Its softer than "taters"".....so probably took on more of the smoke.


I smoked them for about the same time as the turkey but I barely loaded the AMNS - the turkey had perfect smoke - maybe the squash should have gone in the over after about 30 minutes - I think they stayed in the whole two hours.


Smoking B said:


> Looks good Bill!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Used the pitmasters choice dust!  I really wanted pecan but didn't have any - ordered some from Todd yesterday.

Thanks all - I wasn't whining - just messin' around!!!  But really - no one wants to see turkey breasts!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Truth be told...I didn't want to smoke 'em but something HAD to go on the smoker yesterday!!!!

Bill


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 10, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> What is up with your Avitar?


Not sure?  What did it look like to you?  

It's a pic of my WSM w/ 6 racks of babybacks and Trevor's legs from last summer...
 

Did it look like something different?


----------



## the duster (Feb 10, 2013)

The turkey looks good and the squash to.  I did not respond yesterday because the snow was so bad there was no way I could smoke yesterday do the norteast blizzard so I was jealous.


----------



## davidhef88 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey Bill,  I love those things. I haven't tried to smoke one yet but I will soon. They are a little expensive, but a store near me has them buy1, get 1 every few weeks. They also come already marinated and I have tried all the flavors and they are delicious. Always come out tender and juicy.


----------



## smoking b (Feb 10, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Thanks Dave...it was really good - LOL -
> 
> I smoked them for about the same time as the turkey but I barely loaded the AMNS - the turkey had perfect smoke - maybe the squash should have gone in the over after about 30 minutes - I think they stayed in the whole two hours.
> 
> ...


Excellent mindset!!!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 10, 2013)

Davidhef88 said:


> Hey Bill, I love those things. I haven't tried to smoke one yet but I will soon. They are a little expensive, but a store near me has them buy1, get 1 every few weeks. They also come already marinated and I have tried all the flavors and they are delicious. Always come out tender and juicy.


Thanks David!  This one wasn't marinated and I didn't do anything special to it but they (the two breasts that made up the "tenderloin") came out perfect!

Bill


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 10, 2013)

the duster said:


> The turkey looks good and the squash to.  I did not respond yesterday because the snow was so bad there was no way I could smoke yesterday do the norteast blizzard so I was jealous.


Thanks duster!  Everything was good.  How much snow did you wind up getting?


----------



## the duster (Feb 10, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Thanks duster!  Everything was good.  How much snow did you wind up getting?


View media item 200458
The official report said 18" in the pic it looks like about a foot but that is after a day of sun.  It is sad to see the smoker covered in snow:(  Hopefully I can dig it out tomorrow and smoke me something.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 10, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > What is up with your Avitar?
> ...



Broken links on all of your pictures that show on your posts. Only on yours....everyone else was fine. Was the same on the lap top and the kindle.


----------



## candycoated (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey PGSmoker64, those turkey breast are picture perfect!

Wish I could taste those squash


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 11, 2013)

Missed this somehow, Great looking turkey!  We like smoking the squash, but usually only for an hour then finish it off in the oven.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 12, 2013)

candycoated said:


> Hey PGSmoker64, those turkey breast are picture perfect!
> 
> Wish I could taste those squash


Thanks Mel.  They were really good, perfect amount of smoke.  I finished it off yesterday on a turkey club with cajun mayonnaise.


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Missed this somehow, Great looking turkey!  We like smoking the squash, but usually only for an hour then finish it off in the oven.


Thanks DS!  I'll remember that next time I do the squash.

Bill


----------



## roller (Feb 12, 2013)

Very nice job !


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thankee Roller


----------



## bkleinsmid (Feb 12, 2013)

OK........you got me......that looks too good to not try. I have the squash now........I will have the turkey in about an hour. If I am quick enough, it will all be on the smoker for dinner tonight. Yours looks so good.....I'm hungry already..

Brad


----------



## driedstick (Feb 12, 2013)

That looks great how long did you smoke the squash for?


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 12, 2013)

driedstick said:


> That looks great how long did you smoke the squash for?


The squash stayed in the whole time...about 2 - 2.5 hours.

I thought it was good but Steph said it was too smokey!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I guess I was already a little smokey myself so I couldn't really tell.  

Next time, an hour in the smoker and finish off in the oven.

Bill


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 12, 2013)

bkleinsmid said:


> OK........you got me......that looks too good to not try. I have the squash now........I will have the turkey in about an hour. If I am quick enough, it will all be on the smoker for dinner tonight. Yours looks so good.....I'm hungry already..
> 
> Brad


Thanks BK.  Awful easy too!

Bill


----------



## bear55 (Feb 13, 2013)

How long in smoker for both?  I enjoy butternut squash and never thought of smoking.  How was it?


----------



## fagesbp (Feb 13, 2013)

They both look great. We always do the butternit squash in the oven too. I might try a little smoke on it next time too. I have always avoided turkey breast because I figured it would dry out. This thread is making me hungry for it.

What exactly is cajun mayonnaise? Blackened or super spicy? lol Those are the stereotypes I think are most common of our food.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 13, 2013)

Bear55 said:


> How long in smoker for both?  I enjoy butternut squash and never thought of smoking.  How was it?


Hey Bear, both in the smoker for 2.5 hours.  Turkey was awesome, the squash was okay...I liked it after adding a lil more salt, wife thought it was too smokey.  Next time, one hour in the smoker and then to the oven to finish off.


fagesbp said:


> They both look great. We always do the butternit squash in the oven too. I might try a little smoke on it next time too. I have always avoided turkey breast because I figured it would dry out. This thread is making me hungry for it.
> 
> What exactly is cajun mayonnaise? Blackened or super spicy? lol Those are the stereotypes I think are most common of our food.


fagesbp,

The turkey breast was perfect!  You should definitely give it a try.  The key is to cook it to the proper internal temperature.  I pulled these at 160* and then rested them for 30 minutes and they were awesome.

Cajun Mayo is just plain mayo with some Rajin Cajun seasoning added.  It was a little salty, so I think next time I will use my homemade cajun spice and leave out the salt.

Bill


----------



## todg (Jul 28, 2014)

looks yummy to me I am doing one also so and a 11 lb brisket Hope mine turns  out as good as yours looks.


----------



## dkinnebrew (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm looking for a peppered turkey breast...have you seen that done?


----------

